# Disadvantages of a Decision-Ready Application ENS s/c 186



## Tusho (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi there,

I tried to research myself but could not find any clear answer.

I am about to lodge my application through an immigration lawyer. My skillassessment was positive and I will apply for my ENS s/c 186. 

My question now, are there any disadvantages of a decision-ready application compared to a non-decision ready one? I was told that if I do it decision-ready, I will not be able to address any complications throughout the process such as missing documents etc.

Again, my apologies if this topic was already discussed but I could not find a clear answer.

Kind regards.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Tusho -

One advantage of using a migration agent or immigration lawyer (who is also a registered migration agent) is that the agent can submit the application as Decision-Ready, and include the agent's license number. The agent is then promising that the application is decision ready, which means ALL necessary forms, documents and information is included - not a thing missing. DIAC has a "3 strikes" policy regarding this - each time an agent submits a DR (decision ready) application and it turns out that it's not actually decision ready, the agent gets a permanent strike on DIAC's system. If an agent accumulates 3 strikes, that agent is no longer able to submit decision ready applications.

So you can see, if your agent is willing to put his name on your application as DR, he will insist that you have all docs up front, so there can be no missing docs, etc.

No disadvantages I know of of a DR app (obvious advantage: processing time, however with all the backlogs of previous ENS and RSMS applications from 2012, DR doesn't mean the level of fast processing it used to in many cases).

Hope this helps - I'm a bit surprised your immigration lawyer didn't tell you all this.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Tusho (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Mark,


Sorry for the late reply but I was traveling through Australia . Thank you very much for the quick and accurate response, it was very helpful! I will keep you in kind for future recommendations.

I wish you all the best!

Kind regards,

Armin!


----------



## morphis (May 29, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Tusho -
> 
> One advantage of using a migration agent or immigration lawyer (who is also a registered migration agent) is that the agent can submit the application as Decision-Ready, and include the agent's license number. The agent is then promising that the application is decision ready, which means ALL necessary forms, documents and information is included - not a thing missing. DIAC has a "3 strikes" policy regarding this - each time an agent submits a DR (decision ready) application and it turns out that it's not actually decision ready, the agent gets a permanent strike on DIAC's system. If an agent accumulates 3 strikes, that agent is no longer able to submit decision ready applications.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
Do you know how long does it take for an application to have CO assigned. My application (DR) was lodged last week by a MA and have received the acknowledgement letter and bridging visa same day but CO has not been assigned yet.
Also do you know how long does it take these days for a Visa application to be processed for final decision?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

It depends on the application - we're not seeing any consistency these days - some applications take weeks, others months. What does your migration agent say?

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## morphis (May 29, 2013)

Same thing... but if its by Migration Agent and that too Decision Ready .. does that mean it will get the priority?


----------



## annecanflyy (Apr 24, 2013)

I doubt there is a priority for people going through an agent.
I submitted my partner visa application 2 weeks ago and it got granted 3 days ago, it was decision ready and I did not use an agent..


----------



## hayabuza (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Mark Northam I would like to ask some questions about 186 visa is it possible I am still fresh member and its didnt let me to leave my question is it some other way how to contact you ?


----------



## morphis (May 29, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> It depends on the application - we're not seeing any consistency these days - some applications take weeks, others months. What does your migration agent say?
> 
> ...


Mark,
My Nomination was approved on 12 June 2013.. do you know how much time will take take now for my visa to get approved. Both Nomination and Visa was lodged on same day 23 May 2013. Both will have same CO or it will be different than the one who approved my Nomination.


----------

